# Tofu - Anyone eat it? Tips on what to cook it with?



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

95134hks said:


> I am more concerned about malnutrition from ill guided vegetarian diets than any other issue.
> 
> It is a sad reality that with the growth of populations on Earth that all environments must be utilized for food production.
> 
> This includes the highlands were only goats and sheep can roam. You can't grow tofu up there.


Being vegan doesn't automatically make you healthier, only an informed vegan will prosper.

This is why 80%+ vegans fail, because they make snappy decisions based on moral standards, rather than thinking things through.

I'd never tell a meat eater to turn vegan over night.

I'm nearly vegan, and It's been over 4 months for me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

95134hks said:


> I am starting to feel bad for the mammals that we eat. The slaughtering process is what bothers me. The animals all know something bad is going on so their last few moments of life are cruel.
> 
> On the other hand if I shoot a buck deer with my high powered rifle he never knows what hit him and he is dead before he hits his shadow. I love venison but venison is a rare meat and very had to get. Wild game is lucky that they don't go through a slaughtering process. That's the one thing that is very humane about an extremely high powered Canadian caliber rifle. The Canadians designed these to kill really big dangerous bears. They don't mess around. They do the killing virtually instantaneously.


I don't feel bad for the animals because we breed them for that purpose. They use bolt guns and the animals don't know what hit them either. They go to great lengths to keep them calm because nervous animals leads to tougher meat. 

When they get plant-based meats right, I'll add that in, but I seriously doubt I'll be able to completely remove "real" meat from my diet.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't feel bad for the animals because we breed them for that purpose. They use bolt guns and the animals don't know what hit them either. They go to great lengths to keep them calm because nervous animals leads to tougher meat.
> 
> When they get plant-based meats right, I'll add that in, but I seriously doubt I'll be able to completely remove "real" meat from my diet.


Due to world population growth and the need to utilize all environments to grow food, I am quite certain that we will need to continue to eat goat, mutton, and the byproducts of the dairy industry such as veal and steer-beef.

However I would feel less guilty about it if I could use my Canadian caliber bear gun to kill them all with.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Being vegan doesn't automatically make you healthier, only an informed vegan will prosper.
> 
> This is why 80%+ vegans fail, because they make snappy decisions based on moral standards, rather than thinking things through.
> 
> ...


Trying to convert anyone to anything else is going to lose you friends and lovers.

Simply not a good idea.

If you want to set a good example and live that way then you will probably convince someone inadvertently.

But simply from trying to do so consciously you are doomed to failure.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Trying to convert anyone to anything else is going to lose you friends and lovers.
> 
> Simply not a good idea.
> 
> ...


I agree. This is why I never pressure anyone into turning vegan. I never say "you should go vegan because..."

I simply state facts, state my opinion, and allow them to continue doing what they do.

My family members are still meat/dairy consumers, but due to my influence, they consuming far less meat than they used to, and I have never got angry or explosive with them.

I convinced my old team mates at work to consume more water, without criticising them. They saw that I was drinking water, I told them of the benefits, and they all reduced the amount of energy drinks they consumed, and started drinking water.

From then on, I was inspired to help people without being a dick to them.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Goat and mutton are not very tasty meats, however with masking sauces they can be eaten. They are like the meat equivalent of tofu which is a tasteless protein which needs to be flavored with something else like a sauce to go with it.

Veal and beef are dairy industry byproducts and although it is expensive to raise them to full grown steer age, slaughter when still young is the best solution to the global population crisis. As a byproduct these meats/foods should not be wasted.

Milk, cheese, yogurt, and butter are critical foods for most people especially milk for infants. I do a lot of cooking with butter, I make a lot of cheese pizza's and burritos, and occasionally I like yogurt for breakfast or dessert. Ergo the veal/beef byproducts are going to be unavoidable even as society tends more towards vegetables and carbs.

I hope the seas are always productive for food, however there is a chance that we will over-pollute the seas and then sea life will die out. Ultimately only farmed trout and tilapia will become our only fish if we destroy our oceans. And if we kill the plankton then we will lose all our oxygen supply as well.

Besides farmed trout and tilapia, chickens are the third of the trio of cheap easy meats. If you cannot farm trout or tilapia, then you can keep chickens for meat. Rabbits are in fourth place overall.

As the population grows then more desperate measures will need to be taken for adequate nutrition.

Children are the most important consideration because they are the future and because their growth depends more on nutrition than nutrition does with older peoples.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

As usual with any thread ever that includes the word "vegan," derailment, scientific illiteracy, and nutritional concern-trolling have taken over.



95134hks said:


> Question -- does tofu provide ALL the protein requirements or just SOME of them ??


I don't know. Why not look it up?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

bentHnau said:


> As usual with any thread ever that includes the word "vegan," derailment, scientific illiteracy, and nutritional concern-trolling have taken over.
> 
> 
> I don't know. Why not look it up?


I lump all the V-words into vegetarian and I don't worry about the nuances.

I know you can't grow tofu on mountain tops therefore goat and mutton will always be in supply somewhere.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Goat and mutton are not very tasty meats, however with masking sauces they can be eaten. They are like the meat equivalent of tofu which is a tasteless protein which needs to be flavored with something else like a sauce to go with it.
> 
> Veal and beef are dairy industry byproducts and although it is expensive to raise them to full grown steer age, slaughter when still young is the best solution to the global population crisis. As a byproduct these meats/foods should not be wasted.
> 
> ...


Some good points, however dairy products are not critical for good health. In fact, everything you get from things like Milk can be found from healthier sources.

The only reason people think you need milk is because they're too lazy to try and watch their diets and find it from other sources.

They'd rather just take the convention, quickest route.

I understand that it can be difficult to make lifestyle changes, and while I don't miss meat and Milk, I do miss cheese.

I think that the creation of meat/dairy free alternatives is the key to get people to turn away from these foods. I would never suggest anyone go vegan over night. It's taken me a good 4-5 months.

Plant products are necessary to the health of humans, animal products are not.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> Some good points, however dairy products are not critical for good health. In fact, everything you get from things like Milk can be found from healthier sources.
> 
> The only reason people think you need milk is because they're too lazy to try and watch their diets and find it from other sources.
> 
> ...


I do not foresee the dairy industry ever disappearing from the Earth no matter what the population pressure.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

95134hks said:


> I do not foresee the dairy industry ever disappearing from the Earth no matter what the population pressure.


It's an uphill battle, but the fact that so many people are turning from meat to just vegetarian, and so many vegetarians are turning vegan is promising.

It's not just the average joe guys either. There pro bodybuilders, strongmen, athletes etc turning vegan, and if the people who are leading the fitness industry are beginning to do it, they will inspire a new generation to do the right thing.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I personally don't like when tofu pretends to be meat. Fake sausages and all that disturbs me. If you're gonna cook tofu, let it be tofu. I have a few favourite ways to eat it:

Cut it into triangles about a 1/4 inch thick or so, then fry in coconut oil cut with a bit of sesame oil. Do this over medium heat, turning once, until the pieces are golden brown. Sprinkle with sesame seeds and a bit of salt and pepper. Serve with veggies or rice, topped with homemade peanut sauce. Full of protein and amazing. 

You can also mash it with shredded veggies, herbs, sweet soy sauce, sesame oil, and scallions, then wrap in wonton wrappers. Great in soup or served as a main (either steamed or deep fried). 

Buy silken tofu and blend it with coconut milk, honey, and dark chocolate for an easy chocolate mousse. 

Cut into cubes and add to vegetarian chili for extra protein. 

Buy single serving dessert tofus (like peach mango, vanilla, or almond flavour) and add to smoothies. 

Cut into large squares, about 1/4-1/2 inch thick, and marinate in a ziplock back with the following ingredients pulverized in a blender: fresh ginger, garlic, shallots, cilantro, lime juice, sesame or olive oil, and jalapeno. Let sit overnight, then BBQ the tofu and serve with extra marinade for topping.


----------



## ReverieInSight (Sep 22, 2015)

I used to be a vegetarian myself and also was told that tofu's supposed to be great source of iron... but I was iron-deficient for all my veggie-years, although I ate tofu on a regular basis. So watch out!
Anyways... I searched for different recipes and my favourite was tofu in a sauce called "soya-g-b" (soyasauce, garlic and basil, recommend oil for cooking: olive oil). I also thought this sauce sounds weird, when I read the recipe the first time, but it's the most fitting flavoring for tofu I could find. And I tried out a lot of different recipes! Still eating it nowadays.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes I fry it in a pan until it is golden brown. This takes quite some time but leaves a great texture. More often I just eat it the Jpaanese way, a slab of tofu drizzled with soy sauce and garnished with sliced green onion. I love tiny cubes of tofu in a bowl of miso soup. I never really felt that it absorbs other flavors as much as it is so neutral that it imparts nothing of its own to the flavor of the dish.

One thing I learned a long time ago is if you freeze tofu, it acquires the texture of a sponge.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I am not a vegan.

I like to add tofu to my diet. 

I pan fry slices of egg-tofu with a homemade sauce. Sauce is made of oyster sauce, water, starch. Pair with rice and choice of veggies.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I eat it with miso soup


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Larch said:


> You can make dessert tofu pudding by blending soft tofu with maple syrup (or stevia and your favourite flavouring if you want to limit sugar).
> 
> I use a lot of tofu in miso soups. You can make vegan miso soup by buying pure miso (rather than the instant packages) and making it with vegetable broth rather than fish broth. I like to modify miso soup recipes and add thinly sliced seasonal vegetables (such as sweet potatoes and cabbage) to the broth as I heat it.


That sounds so yummy! I would totally eat that


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

B3LIAL said:


> It's an uphill battle, but the fact that so many people are turning from meat to just vegetarian, and so many vegetarians are turning vegan is promising.
> 
> It's not just the average joe guys either. There pro bodybuilders, strongmen, athletes etc turning vegan, and if the people who are leading the fitness industry are beginning to do it, they will inspire a new generation to do the right thing.


If you can think of a successful body building diet that does not contain meat or Milk I would love to hear that. Everything recommends cheese and milk and I can not digest either of those products. I want to gain muscle and meat is getting more and more expensive especially with how much I eat on a daily bases. If you have a good diet, that does not taste disgusting and contain a crap ton of salt like all those fake meat products I would totally go vegan. Do any of these people give out any of their secret diet plans?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

LittleDicky said:


> If you can think of a successful body building diet that does not contain meat or Milk I would love to hear that. Everything recommends cheese and milk and I can not digest either of those products. I want to gain muscle and meat is getting more and more expensive especially with how much I eat on a daily bases. If you have a good diet, that does not taste disgusting and contain a crap ton of salt like all those fake meat products I would totally go vegan. Do any of these people give out any of their secret diet plans?


You need to figure out what exactly is required to build muscle.

At some point, a surplus of calories is required, and also the essential amino acids/protein.

You do not need to get this from meat or dairy products.

Are their bodybuilders that lie about being vegan? Probably, but I don't believe that all of them are, because I know by the science that it's completely possible to build muscle on a vegan diet.

There's nothing you cannot get that's required to build muscle on a vegan diet, so why wouldn't you be able to build muscle?

A 400g standard pack of Tofu contains 50g of protein. A can of mixed beans contained 25g of protein. Nuts contain protein.

Fortified non-dairy milks contain calcium, tofu contains calcium, some veg contains calcium.

Some plant products contain fats but are low in sat fat which is good.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

You can get tofu pretty much anywhere here. All of my friends love it but I don't.

Yes, I've gotten the " It tastes like whatever you cook it with" lecture many times before. I know that it does but it's the texture I can't stand.

The last time I got the lecture I told them this " No, no this doesn't have a texture." My friend insisted. I told him it did but he kept shoving it in my face until I tried it.

Then I threw up in his car.


----------

